# Need some help with low salt Proteins



## craftynana (Apr 7, 2019)

Due to my medical issues, I am on a 2000 mg sodium restriction, 2L per day fluid restriction, 30 carbs per meal/snack, low fat diet. I am going to a Bariatric weight loss center in hopes of having surgery, but its not looking very promising due to my medical conditions. Anyway, with all those restrictions in my diet, I am having a terrible time finding low sodium protein snacks without buying all the high priced protein bars. I want real food and can't come up with to many low sodium proteins. Can anyone help me with this? I would be glad to bake or cook if that is what it takes.:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2019)

There's some suggestions on this site HERE.  



> *Meat and Poultry*
> 
> Fresh  chicken, turkey, beef and pork have 22 to 27 grams of protein per  3-ounce serving, and they are low in sodium.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 7, 2019)

Great info


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2019)

Protein "bars" are full of sugars and corn syrups.  

Being able to cook your food *is* what it takes.

You've great info here and I wish you success!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2019)

Check with your health insurance provider and your PCP to see if it will cover the cost of a referral to a registered dietician.

When I was diagnosed with diabetes my insurance covered the cost of three private sessions and a nutrition class that helped me customize my diet to include a few of the things that are important to me.

Good luck.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Check with your health insurance provider and your PCP to see if it will cover the cost of a referral to a registered dietician.
> 
> When I was diagnosed with diabetes my insurance covered the cost of three private sessions and a nutrition class that helped me customize my diet to include a few of the things that are important to me.
> 
> Good luck.



Great idea! 

We have a local Supermarket that offers the services of a registers dietician...free! Check for that too.


----------



## craftynana (Apr 7, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> There's some suggestions on this site HERE.



That is a great site...thanks!


----------



## craftynana (Apr 7, 2019)

I know that soy products are a great protein, but I need to keep them at a minimum due to my Mom having breast cancer. I was told not to eat much soy. Where I live we have one grocery store in the valley.  They don't carry many special diet items, and low sodium is one that is in short supply. I have asked them to see about carrying more of these items and they said they would look into it. 

I am going to diabetes education classes, but the dietician there just doesn't get the limitations I have with my health issues. I can't stand for more than 2-3 min at a time, which makes it very hard to cook. I have so many doctor visits that I'm not home to make meals the way that I need to. Eating out is a real problem. This week I have 2 appts on Tues, 3 on Wed, 1 on Thurs, and 1 on Fri. All of these are 1.5 hours away from my house so even the days with one, I'm gone for 4 hours, which means a meal away from home. Of course not all weeks are this bad with appts but There isn't a week that I don't have no appointments. 

So I am looking for foods that I can stick in my purse to munch and most of those are high in sodium. I need to eat about every 2 - 3 hours because of my stomach issue. I am a mess...lol If I don't laugh about it I would have to cry and I have done enough of that. So far, I haven't found a dietician that understands this enough to really give me the help I need.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 8, 2019)

*'Don't let perfect be the enemy of the good!'*

This is going to be tough due to all of the restrictions that you have listed.

I would try to focus on choosing the best of the worst or those snacks that meet most of your criteria.

For small purse meals, I would look at things like a hard boiled egg, low sodium turkey or ham from the deli, a meal replacement shake, vegetable sticks, SF fruit snack cups, a bowl of dry cereal with a box of low fat milk from the nearest fast food restaurant, etc... Maybe invest in a small lunch box/cooler. 

I would also try to do some research online to find the healthiest choices at the local fast food/chain restaurants in your area so you are ready to order the healthiest items without giving it any thought.

Don't get discouraged try to make small sustainable changes that will gradually get you to your goal.

Good luck and please pass along any tips that you come up with, you are not the only one here that is struggling to make healthier choices.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2019)

I am food challenged as well, although food is winning, lol.  I bought some 100 calorie saltless fruit and nut mixtures as a snack.  Unfortunately, I eat more than one packet at a time.  You can order food on line and might be more successful doing that than your local store.

Because of the prednisone I take, I am always hungry.  I didn't know that halibut had salt in it unless you added it yourself.  I never add salt to anything.  I just use pepper.  As a "failed" dieter I have no suggestions, but you have received good advice from others.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 13, 2019)

There are packaged deli meats that are specifically labeled "low sodium."  There are also low sodium breads available...my local Kroger makes low sodium bread.  Low sodium cheeses too, for that matter. Or boil some eggs, and keep them on hand. All easy and quick snack foods that are very portable.   I restrict my sodium, not because I need to medically, just because I don't think it's healthy to consume the amount of sodium available in a normal diet.  

If you really need to keep it low carb, ditch the bread, just use the deli meat and cheese, and make a "sandwich" of that, with a side of a hard boiled egg.   Lots of protein, limited sodium, and the high protein will keep hunger away longer than a high carb snack.


----------



## Lara (Apr 14, 2019)

craftynana said:


> So I am looking for foods that I can stick in my purse to munch and most of those are high in sodium.


Trader Joe's 0 sodium* "Organic Unsalted Tortilla Chips" *have 2% protein and 2%iron *per serving (14 chips)*. They satisfy that crunchy craving (other stats are 140 calories, 7g monounsaturated fat...a healthy fat, and 17 carbs). There are 20 Trader Joe's locations in your state. 








Buy a can of Organic *"No Salt Added" Black Beans"*. Rinse well. Top your chips with a few beans...OR...a* serving size is 1/2 Cup* which you can smash up and add spices like garlic powder, cumin, and some drops of mild hot sauce. This will add 7g protein, fiber, calcium, and potassium per 1/2 Cup. Sodium content in 1/2 cup of black beans is 10mg.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 14, 2019)

Are you on Facebook?  There is a low sodium private group on there...it’s very active and they have all sorts of recipes and also where to find low sodium products...I just saw 0 sodium Pickles...they’re from an online store called “healthy heart” ...I think.

I always buy the unsalted tortilla chips Lara has pictured ...TJs also has a no salt added salsa ....haven’t opened that yet so I’ll look for the sodium on it.

you can get unsalted peanut butter and almond butter at TJs and other places.  

Ill be back..I’ll get you the link to that online store and if you’re on FB..let me know and I’ll give you the name of that group.

edit:  here is the on,one heart healthy store....there are many but I just saw this one today.

https://healthyheartmarket.com/


----------



## craftynana (Jun 14, 2019)

Lara said:


> Trader Joe's 0 sodium* "Organic Unsalted Tortilla Chips" *have 2% protein and 2%iron *per serving (14 chips)*. They satisfy that crunchy craving (other stats are 140 calories, 7g monounsaturated fat...a healthy fat, and 17 carbs). There are 20 Trader Joe's locations in your state.




 I will look for the no salt chips...that is one that I have problems with. As far as the 20 Trader Joes in my state...I live in the boonies. There is nothing close to me. But the closest Trader Joe is 1 hour 30 mins away from me..And that is one way!! I will look for them closer to home. We have a food Co op about 45 mins away that may have them.


----------



## Lara (Jun 15, 2019)

You can probably order online.


----------

